# Shetland colors



## Judi Renchen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, We have recently bought our first Shetland and she is a 3 yr old Blue Roan mare. I was told that Blue Roans are a rare color for Shetlands. I'd like to know if that is true or not. Thanks Tons.

Judi


----------



## crponies (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't answer your question for sure but I know I haven't seen many. Lewella or someone will probably know.


----------



## Lmequine (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue roans or other shades of roan are not really rare but many breeders do not breed for that color anymore and those that do breed for the color do not really show or do not show much. I have a blue roan mare and bay roan stallion and sold a chestnut roan filly this year. Phyllis Hopwood in NE and Eldon McCall in IA both have a lot of roans in their herds. Although not nearly as common as bays, there are true roans out there when you get to looking. I think for Shetlands, the color that I see the least of is true linebacked duns and grullas. There are a few (and I have one and Lewella has one) but they are few and far between. Enjoy having a color that is a bit uncommon. I always get comments on my pretty blue roan mare and this year at Congress one of our group was showing a blue roan gelding and he certainly got noticed by people watching the show.

Leah Johnson

L & M Equine Services

Quitman, TX


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 7, 2008)

I have seen a blue Roan Shetland and they are beautiful. We have 2 Bay Roans and a Strawberry Roan mares.


----------



## Judi Renchen (Aug 7, 2008)

Well she is a Hopwood Mare and I'm excited to have her. She's bred to Ernie Lambdin's Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel for a 2009 "filly". Which we plan on showing if all goes well. So at least in Area 2 and 3 there will be probably some blue or bay roans showing up shortly in the show ring. It was just something we were wondering about and I appreciate you helpful replys. This is our 1st Shetland so we've lots to learn on this side of the smaller horse avenue. Thanks Tons


----------



## Amy (Aug 7, 2008)

I LOVE a true blue roan -- no matter which breed they are in -- we have several AMHR BLUE ROANS - we are now breeding our blue roan mares to our pinto Shetland stallions -- so far this year-- no blue roans - but I am sure eventually we will have some. I think it is my favorite "solid" color.

I hope I will see yours next year at a show.


----------



## Lewella (Aug 8, 2008)

Leah is right on the money (as usual!). The rarest are true line back dun dilutes. My grulla is one of only a handful of grulla's in the breed and the bay duns and red duns are almost as rare!

True blue roans and true bay roans are relatively easy to come by if you know where to look. Hopwood's (http://www.hopwoodsponyranch.com) have quite a few, McCall's (http://www.bellevuefarm.com) have a number of them, Carlson's in Colorado (http://www.fingerpaintponies.com) have quite a collection, I have a few (http://www.platteridgefarm.com), Royal Pony Farm (http://www.royalponyfarm.com) has a few, Don Chegwidden (http://www.americanshetland.net/chegkim/ - under construction) has a few. What's really rare in the true roans though are red roans! I have one, Don Chegwidden has a few, Carlson's have one. The vast majority of true roan Shetlands are black linked making the red linked ones uncommon.

For anyone who doesn't understand what at true roan is - they are a roan that has a dark head, lower legs, mane and tail but a roaned body, neck, upper legs. Most do not have much for white markings (most of the sabino genes are restricted by true roan for some reason). If you have a horse with white markings and just some roaning in the flanks you probably have a sabino roan and not a true roan. A true roan must have a true roan parent as the gene is a simple dominant.

Lewella


----------



## Leeana (Aug 8, 2008)

Just wanted to say Congrats, i seen this mare a few times



. Also, i have a filly by Ernie's Stainless Steel and i think you will have yourself a very beautiful foal next year



.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 8, 2008)

Perhaps the true roans are rare in our/your area. Seeing how the farm Sara came from and the others that have several or commonly seen roans are located "out west" so to say.

Just look at bloodlines, you'll see so and so bloodline is popular in the NW and the other so and so bloodline is popular in the NE. Distance seems to keep certain bloodlines/colors, etc located in certain areas.

I'm hoping that Sara gives you a nice bay roan filly by Steel. Boy will that be a nice pretty baby!!


----------



## Judi Renchen (Aug 8, 2008)

I've attempted to insert Sara's picture, we'll see if it works. This is the first I've tried. Any way, I do think she is a true roan by your description Lewella. Also thanks for all the links you sent to us. We are specutlating about getting more into Shetlands here in the future. We love our minis but Sara so far has been a very positive experience, and we just love her. Thanks Sheryl for the opportunity to purchase her and Thanks Leeanna for the Congrats. We're looking for a very positive 2009. We'll be seeing more roans in this area if I have anything to say about it. I like to be unique anyway so I guess that should show in my horses too, shouldn't it.





Well I hope the picture shows up so you can all see what I'm excited about.


----------



## Firefall (Aug 9, 2008)

Pretty mare, I also have a blue roan from Hopwoods. She's a sweet mare and one of the ones that catches everyones eyes when they are here.

Maybe they are sisters? LOL


----------



## Farmhand (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is one of our Roan's

[SIZE=18pt]*Wa-Ful Honey T ASPC Foundation Seal*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=18pt]Foaled 4-4-07 Strawberry Roan Direct descendant of Hillswicke Oracle. *[/SIZE]


----------



## smallequie1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is the blue roan mare we own.

Cheg-Kim's Miss Winter Blue, not completely shed out this spring.


----------



## Judi Renchen (Aug 15, 2008)

Firefall said:


> Pretty mare, I also have a blue roan from Hopwoods. She's a sweet mare and one of the ones that catches everyones eyes when they are here. Maybe they are sisters? LOL


Perhaps they are sisters. I've got her pedigree here somewhere but my office is so messed up right now since I'm getting ready for Greeville show and one going to Nationals. Cleaning, cooking and organizing are the last things on my list right now. I still have to do wash because the public wouldn't like to see me naked. LOL



Once things settle down I'll email you her pedigree and we can compare.



Farmhand said:


> Here is one of our Roan's[SIZE=18pt]*Wa-Ful Honey T ASPC Foundation Seal*[/SIZE]
> 
> *[SIZE=18pt]Foaled 4-4-07 Strawberry Roan Direct descendant of Hillswicke Oracle. *[/SIZE]


Now she's a pretty mare. I've seen very few Strawberry Roans and I like her a lot. May be next on the list.







smallequie1 said:


> Here is the blue roan mare we own.Cheg-Kim's Miss Winter Blue, not completely shed out this spring.
> 
> Very Nice mare too. I love her neck!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 16, 2008)

If you got your mare from Sheryl Stewart our mare Hopwoods Baroness Castalia is related to your mare. Either a 1/2 sister or full sister do not remember what Sheryl told me. Cassie as we call her is onour mares page and is a bay roan.(We have 2 Bay roans) Congrautations on your new mare.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 16, 2008)

Frannie,

You're Hopwood mare and Judi's are related, they are paternal sisters.


----------



## Judi Renchen (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Sheryl for clearing this up. As usual your right on top of it!!



Pedigree retention is not my strongest suite.



Anywho Sara is just wonderful. And I am so looking forward to next year and her little one on the ground. Oh and Frannie, I guess I should also add determining color is not a strong suite of mine either.


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 5, 2008)

* Oh wow what a great girl you have!*

I dont have any shetlands but I love coming on hear and looking at everyones beautiful shetlands! You all have them looking great!


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 5, 2008)

I dont have any shetlands but I love coming on hear and looking at everyones beautiful shetlands! You all have them looking great! [/b]

I agree, beautiful Shetlands...love the colors.


----------



## Boinky (Sep 5, 2008)

She appears to be a true roan to me. she's pretty. i love roans.


----------

